

Ask HN: Where to Find Freelance Work with Decent pay $25+ - gremlinsinc

I&#x27;m a junior dev -- PHP&#x2F;Laravel or Ruby on RAils. I&#x27;m desperate for a position as I just moved to Eagle Mountain, UT and cost of living is a little high here, and I&#x27;m having trouble finding a position and getting hired right now.&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;m used to taking freelance jobs at 10-15&#x2F;hour, but that&#x27;s just not what I&#x27;m worth, or worth my time anymore. I know I can secure $25+ - I&#x27;m aiming for a job@$55-75000&#x2F;year.&lt;p&gt;I know Ruby, PHP, JS, Python, and am comfortable with Laravel, Wordpress, CakePHP, Symfony, ExpressJS, Django, and Rails.&lt;p&gt;I don&#x27;t have much testing experience though, but sure I could pick it up..
Looking for something remote or local to Salt Lake &#x2F; Provo UT areas.&lt;p&gt;resume : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;resume.patrickcurl.com
======
andymoe
You don't need the HTML here. Just put in double spaces instead... good luck
on your hunt. I'd stay away from odesk and try to build up your personal
relationships with folks. Find some local meetups if possible... even if you
have to drive to a larger city.

Edit: Go re-read your resume. The opening paragraph is too long. Focus on
things you have accomplished. You are too self depreciating... remove the
stuff about IRC and how you had to break your bad habits. You are not selling
yourself well. More self confidence in your presentation of yourself will go a
long way.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Thanks. I'll definitely do that. I appreciate the tips. Its hard going from
one-man show to bigger company + team environment, and I do lack the
confidence--my highest paid job was 35k. I'm about to break out of poverty
essentially thanks to learning to code, but I just need my first big break.

------
gremlinsinc
As an aside -- it seems like a majority of jobs on Odesk and Freelancer.com
all seem very low like 10-15/hour, some even way lower aimed obviously at
India/China and countries w/ lower wages for higher jobs.

